# Shark deterrent results from latest university testing



## SharkShield

Latest research on shark deterrents from the University of Western Australia's (UWA) Oceans Institute has been released? UWA were commissioned by the Western Australian government to test a range of shark deterrents. Two electronic shark deterrents, as well as bubble curtains, strobe lights, and orca sounds were tested in Australia and South Africa.

*Shark Shield was the only deterrent confirmed to be effective! *UWA confirmed:

1. Shark Shield had a significant effect in deterring a range of shark species, including tiger sharks, great white sharks as well as eight species of reef sharks.

2. Shark Shield does NOT attract sharks to the area (a long standing myth in Australia).

3. Other electrical deterrents, such as electric anklet shark-repellent devices do not have a significant effect in deterring any shark species tested, including tiger sharks and great white sharks.

4. The university will release a white paper once the peer review process is completed in around 4 months time.

You can read more about the study and their findings here:

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/wa/a/ ... at-whites/


----------

